# How to remove pistons from R32 calipers?? anyone



## SLI GTI (Oct 9, 2004)

hey guys/gals
i got a set of R32 brakes and picked up slotted cad plated rotors for my mk4. and everyone knows they are BLUE, my car is Rave GREEN. lol
Im getting them powder coated and need the pistons remoeved to do so. Anyone have a good easy (if possible) way to get these out? Also how to reinstall them when the powder coating is done. Thanks for all your help. 
this is important and needs to be done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: How to remove pistons from R32 calipers?? anyone (SLI GTI)*

If you have a lowe pressure air supply you can hook up compressed ait to the caliper and use that to move the piston out. Just be careful as with too much pressure it can become a missile.


----------



## SLI GTI (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: How to remove pistons from R32 calipers?? anyone (NOVAdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOVAdub* »_If you have a lowe pressure air supply you can hook up compressed ait to the caliper and use that to move the piston out. Just be careful as with too much pressure it can become a missile. 

ya i have air here, i didnt think o that, how can i channel that air in to push the piston out?


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: How to remove pistons from R32 calipers?? anyone (SLI GTI)*

hook the airhose up to the bleeder screw, or you can get a threaded nipple for where brakeline connects to the caliper. I have a friend that uses one of those portable tire inflators for removing the pistons inhis calipers.


----------



## SLI GTI (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: How to remove pistons from R32 calipers?? anyone (NOVAdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NOVAdub* »_hook the airhose up to the bleeder screw, or you can get a threaded nipple for where brakeline connects to the caliper. I have a friend that uses one of those portable tire inflators for removing the pistons inhis calipers. 

hmmm i mgonna give it a shot in the next day or 2 see wat i get http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ABIMELECH (May 27, 2005)

*Re: How to remove pistons from R32 calipers?? anyone (SLI GTI)*

Before you do this be extremely careful with those caliper pistons when trying to get them out they could pinch badly your fingers and hurt you, you needs to use some shop rags in between the caliper and pistons to absorb the impact from the exceeded pressure, when they come out there is a pop sound sometimes is loud, so be careful please. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SLI GTI (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: How to remove pistons from R32 calipers?? anyone (ABIMELECH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ABIMELECH* »_Before you do this be extremely careful with those caliper pistons when trying to get them out they could pinch badly your fingers and hurt you, you needs to use some shop rags in between the caliper and pistons to absorb the impact from the exceeded pressure, when they come out there is a pop sound sometimes is loud, so be careful please. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks for the heads up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif im going to try it out i think thurs on my day off. and see wat i get
how are they in there, the rubber sleeve go all the way down around or is that just around the top? also to put these back together after powder coat, easiest way to do? anything i should look for in doing it?


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: How to remove pistons from R32 calipers?? anyone (SLI GTI)*

my suggestion is leave the bleeder screw in and where the brake line goes take an air nozzle that has the rubber tip on the end and just jam it in there. being that the r32 has two brake pistons you want them to come out at the same time, b/c if just one comes out its going to be hard to remove the other one since you can no longer do the compressed air thing. i'd put a block of wood wide enough that it contacts the face of both pistons and some rags behind the wood to where the cast part of the caliper hooks back around for the outboard pad. hit it with the air, and then remove some rags and slowly work the pistons out a 1/2" or so at a time like that so they stay together and good as possible.


----------



## SLI GTI (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: How to remove pistons from R32 calipers?? anyone (Banditt007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Banditt007* »_my suggestion is leave the bleeder screw in and where the brake line goes take an air nozzle that has the rubber tip on the end and just jam it in there. being that the r32 has two brake pistons you want them to come out at the same time, b/c if just one comes out its going to be hard to remove the other one since you can no longer do the compressed air thing. i'd put a block of wood wide enough that it contacts the face of both pistons and some rags behind the wood to where the cast part of the caliper hooks back around for the outboard pad. hit it with the air, and then remove some rags and slowly work the pistons out a 1/2" or so at a time like that so they stay together and good as possible.

gooood suggestion http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
any and all the help i can get here is helping.
Im also kinda nervous bout putting them back together.








im thinking thurs night im going to try it. im going to Detroit all day for the auto show. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: How to remove pistons from R32 calipers?? anyone (SLI GTI)*

I've got some part numbers for the R32 caliper re-build kits with new seals and whatnot. When you pop those pistons out, its a good idea to replace with new seals.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...30164


----------



## killerabbitruck (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: How to remove pistons from R32 calipers?? anyone (phatvw)*

make sure to be real specific about them not geting anything in or near the cylinders of the calipers. ie powder coating or other crap on th cylinder walls, or on the lips where the dust boot goes in. don't ask me why
























while you are at it you should also consider getting the rotors coated, to keep away that rusty rotor look, just coat the whole thing and get them turned to remove the coating from the pad mating surface.











_Modified by killerabbitruck at 12:36 AM 1-25-2008_


----------



## SLI GTI (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: How to remove pistons from R32 calipers?? anyone (killerabbitruck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killerabbitruck* »_make sure to be real specific about them not geting anything in or near the cylinders of the calipers. ie powder coating or other crap on th cylinder walls, or on the lips where the dust boot goes in. don't ask me why
























while you are at it you should also consider getting the rotors coated, to keep away that rusty rotor look, just coat the whole thing and get them turned to remove the coating from the pad mating surface.








_Modified by killerabbitruck at 12:36 AM 1-25-2008_

wow great idea and looks amazing!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

R32 single piston- Thats crappy...ha


----------



## a2gtinut (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: (PeruEuro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeruEuro* »_R32 single piston- Thats crappy...ha

really?
M5/M6/M3 use single piston and they are not bad.


----------



## PeruEuro (Dec 28, 2006)

well, why would willwood and others use up to 8 piston calipers?


----------



## SLI GTI (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (PeruEuro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PeruEuro* »_well, why would willwood and others use up to 8 piston calipers?

Jack someone elses thread. Im not spendin boocho bucks on brakes that i dont need.
R brakes are plenty over stock MK4 brakes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
2 piston fronts, 1 piston rear. works for alot of ppl, just not your standards


----------



## SLI GTI (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (SLI GTI)*

Got them all taken apart, the air did. pretty easy process, they are away being powder coated now.







and the guy doing it is assembling them when theyre done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks for the heads up and help guys, i really appreciate it.


----------



## SLI GTI (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (SLI GTI)*

ok so i got them back! now to reassemble....anyone got ideas or things to look out for or to do?


----------



## red_rock_beetle (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: (SLI GTI)*

as long as they didn't get any powdercoat into the piston bore it should go in pretty easy
you should post pics when you get done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SLI GTI (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (red_rock_beetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *red_rock_beetle* »_as long as they didn't get any powdercoat into the piston bore it should go in pretty easy
you should post pics when you get done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

no they are perfectly clean inside, im going to go snap a few pics right now and show ya guys. so it seems to me fairly easy to put back together. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SLI GTI (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (SLI GTI)*

introducing Rave Green R32 brakes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20B_envy (Mar 16, 2006)

sweet freakin color!


----------



## SLI GTI (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (20B_envy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20B_envy* »_sweet freakin color! 

thanks man!


----------



## Cubix (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (SLI GTI)*

that....
looks...
amazing


----------



## SLI GTI (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (Cubix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cubix* »_that....
looks...
amazing

thanks!


----------

